# hey guys!!!!



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

omg this site has changed!!! holy...
so whats new!!!
lol when i got on here i though the comp messed up cuz it was so different lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

How are you doing? 

How did basic go? Did you like SC or are you still here?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome back ..i'm a noobie here..i'm kandyce..nice to meet ya.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Blondie we've missed you around here. Keep on defending our country and stop by when you can.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

bct was EASY till.... i fell off "victory tower" (4story high wood thing lol) and screwed up my back for the second time....they had to medical discharge me. im still in fort jackson in sc i should be back in fl in tuesday at the latest....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You kick a$$ girl! Im glad you stopped by


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good to hear from you. Sorry bout your back.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah tell me about it!! it sucks i made it allll the wayyy through the 11weeks and this is what happens.... my mom and my bf r extreamly happy im comin home, while i was here i found out where my next unit was stationed..kwait<--(sp) i was on a 15month term..wtf flippin army lol. but im not home yet im sittin in holding and ill probably be here till monday or so but this is the army and nothin is final unless its in action...lol


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

chic4pits said:


> welcome back ..i'm a noobie here..i'm kandyce..nice to meet ya.


hey you welcome to GPB!!!:cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That sure does suck i know how much you wanted this. I'm happy that you are gonna be okay and you will back with us.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

of course...  this site has changed sooo much i almost feel like im lost lol


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

hey!!!!! sorry about your back hope you get better soon!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Karma says hi to your Karma


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good to hear from you. Sorry about the dishcarge. I was just wondering about you the other day.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah i sucks when they told me i didnt know what to say...but theres nothin i can do about it now except go back to my civy life...but there is one good thing about gettin out lol when i get back to fl im goin on a cruise hell yes lol. never been one so you can say im excited. and another thing i cant wait till i get back to my pups, my bf was sayin ow karma was statin to chew on things when i left...wtf karma doesnt chew and anything but her toys so i figured it was cuz she stressed cuz i left... i dont know but ill be home by tuesday so ill figred it out then...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would love to see your homecoming. I bet Karma will be like velcro for awhile.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah i cant wait their tellin me im goin home tuesday but now their sayin it might be wednesday wtf they need to make up their mind....i hate this about the army


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Blondie, welcome back!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

thank you!!! glad to be back


----------

